# 240 to a Silvia (help)



## 240witSilviaDreamz (May 19, 2003)

alright I need to know what I need and where to look anyone that can help me out would be great...I'm looking at 95-98 240 which model should I get what options are aviable that I should look for?...ok sense I wanna upgrade to the s15 headlights and a higher powered engine what can I fit that has turbo..what kind of price for things M I looking at...I'll be back to check in...If u can show me a few sites get me on my way that would be great thanksI wanna know what I can fit and what I need so I can get costs worked out and get going on this project latez people I'm new by the way names Jeremy


----------



## mellojoe (Mar 24, 2003)

Well, hi, Jeremy. Let's slow things down a bit.

One of the more popular models of the 240sx is easily the SE variant. It had some great options standard and also had some of the niceties that the base model did not (5-lug wheels, optional LSD, etc).

When talking engines: the stock 240sx comes with the KA24(D)E. The D stands for "Dual" over-head cams. That is standard on the later models, but I believe the earlier 1989-199x had a single cam engine. It is a 2.4L engine that produces somewhere in the neighborhood of 155hp, rougly 125hp to the rear wheels.

You can add a turbo to the stock motor. THe stock fuel system can handle only up to about 7psi of boost. Upgrading the fuel injectors and fuel pump can put you upwards of 15psi of boost. You can max out the stock internals that way at around 350hp to the rear wheels.

Or, a popular choice among the "JDM" crowd, is to do the SR20DET swap. This is the 2.0L turbo-charged engine that came in the "Silvia" in Japan. It is a higher-revving engine than the KA and comes stock from the factory at about 7psi of boost pushing about 210hp (??) which nets about 160hp to the rear wheels. The stock fuel system can handle about 12 to 14psi of boost (just crank it up a notch ) and you can put nearly 200hp to the rear wheels out of the box. Upgrade the fuel system, again, and you can get to the 350hp mark.

Both engines have their ups and downs, and both can end up costing nearly the same depending on how you build them.

Good luck.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

very nice..

i'm not much familiar with modifying KA's so i can't help you there..sorry..

depends on what sr20det you get..i recommend getting a front clip because everything needed for the swap will come with it. also, you might get some freebies ex.) my friend found a HKS double plate clutch on his s13front clip as well as a garret t28 turbo (found on s14's..)

s13 redtop: 200-205hp 2500$front clip 
s13 blacktop: 200-205hp 2700$ (slightly newer than redtops)
s14 sr20det: 220hp 3700$
s15 sr20det: 250hp w/ 6speed trans around 5000 (VERY expensive..)

the installation of the engine will run about 1500$ unless you do it yourself. the mechanics of the swap isn't that hard and could be done if you have the knowledge/equipment/tools. wiring will be need to be done (if you do the swap yourself)
1.go to a shop for 500$
2.get a prewired harness to plug/play 200$
3.buy a s13/s14 factory service manual and a us manual. trace the wires one bye one back to see where each goes. they may not work, trial and error is a huge pain in the ass..

both ka and sr and capable of a lot of power. ka is a torque monster..

when doing the s15 front end conversion, you will need, hood, fenders, front bumber, and lights. you will lose support. i would recommend going to a reputable shop. im not very familiar with s15 front end conv, but i'm guessing it would cost about 3k$

good luck

www.phase2motortrend.com
www.heavythrottle.com
www.jspec.com


----------



## 240witSilviaDreamz (May 19, 2003)

Thanks alot guys I'll post what I have found so far...agian whatever help people can provide would be great...another thing is I'm most liekly going to swap out most parts any way should I just shop for a rebuild?....thanks latez J


----------



## 240witSilviaDreamz (May 19, 2003)

2000 Silvia S15 front conversion - currently available for US spec 95 - 98 240SX. -includes: Street Weapon Drift or G-Force front bumper, OE S15 headlights, OE S15 metal hood, S.W.A.A.T. fiberglass fenders. [NOTE* substitution allowed for carbon fiber hood and / or front bumpers from other brands at additional costs; please contact us with parts you require so we can adjust accordingly] $2500.00 [email protected]http://www.autosportz.com/bodykits_jdm_nissan.htm......and then..... 



SR20DET, Rear Wheel Drive, DOHC 2.0L, 16 valve, TURBO 200HP. Japanese Spec. Includes Engine, Transmission & ECU. This engine fits Infiniti and 240SX Rear wheel Drive. 


"S13" US$1949.95 + shipping.
qwestion though can a skyline engine fit??? with those s15 upgrades?I know of supra engine fitting in 92-99 bmw's so mine as check my options...well thanks agian latez people J


----------



## mellojoe (Mar 24, 2003)

I have heard that the RB25DET skline engine can fit. I don't know much about it though. The RB26DETT can also fit, but you have to remove one of the turbo's because it interferes with the steering column. So you have to convert the RB26DETT into a RB26DET. So thats why most people will tell you just go with the single turbo RB25DET.

It is possible. But it is more expensive.


----------



## 240witSilviaDreamz (May 19, 2003)

so basically once I get to talking with someone in a shop it's basically just see what u can do....I wanna do something nice...up in washington I have only seen one silvia styled car and one oil colored 240 so hopefully once I'm goin on this project I can turn some heads latez....I havent found rims I want got any ideas?...I like gunmetal or polished...and I want a lip and bolts...the bolt look....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if your car has a 4bolt pattern, it would be wise to do a 5lug conversion. it will open you to a WHOLE LOT wider selectiong of rims.. it will alos do brake upgrades easier.

if your car already has a 5bolt pattern, get some Advan racing Oni's..they are dead sexy on the 240's but costs a bit..


----------



## 240witSilviaDreamz (May 19, 2003)

Advan Racing Siena Generation II r pretty sweet
and oz supperleggra or whatevers...prob get custom rims of some find i want a lip in front deep back bolt design and not plain rims well latez people thanks for the help with my soon to project


----------



## 240witSilviaDreamz (May 19, 2003)

is there a site for like full kits for these cars like suprastore.com has?...just curious...how hard is it gonna be to get a sponser onece i really start to get into this like I'm thinking t78 and like fully upgrading this car...paint like everything like i figure i pay most of speed upgrades and paint but like shift nobs and ice can get sponcered for most of that shyt right? just curious...I'm leaning towords the skyline swap found a site that does it and i dont hear of those swaps very much so far well kinda tired i leave for alaska i work on a cruise linner company so gotta get some rest check in early july people hook me up while I'm gone...latez J


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

autoimaging is kinda close but they you gotta look for the 240sx body kits...

http://www.autoimaging.com/aero.htm

rb25 = MUCHO power


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if an LT1 can fit into the bay of a S14 chassis, ANY RB engine will easily fit under the hood as well. 

i would not trust any company that sells an SR for under $2k. doesn't sound right. especially if they say that the same engine fits into a "Infiniti and 240SX". because the RWD SR doesn't fit into any Infiniti unles you modify it.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Check out Afterdark Tuning, they have a lot of body mods and engines available, plus a lot of JUN tuning parts. www.afterdark-tuning.com

So, you're in Lynnwood? Cool, i live right next door, Mountlake Terrace. I wonder if there are any 240sx clubs around here?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

mellojoe said:


> *I have heard that the RB25DET skline engine can fit. I don't know much about it though. The RB26DETT can also fit, but you have to remove one of the turbo's because it interferes with the steering column. So you have to convert the RB26DETT into a RB26DET. So thats why most people will tell you just go with the single turbo RB25DET.
> 
> It is possible. But it is more expensive. *


LOL

you CAN use an RB26DETT with BOTH turbos. www.mckinneymotorsports.com has a kit that lets you use BOTH turbos. Alot of their site is unaccesible right now due to a virus. They are located in SD Cali


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hellyeah, make sure you do the s15 front end conversion. that front end conversion is the goddess of all.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

if you want to put a huge turbo (a T78 i believe you said...) you're gonna need the displacement of the RB25 or 26 just to get it spooled in a reasonable mount of time. the RB26 will cost alot more, but it might be worth it if you have the money. and while the strawberry face conversion does look better than, say, the 95-6 front end, i do really like the 97-8 the way it is. i tink the S15 front blends better with the S13 fastback's body than the S14 anyway. but that's just my opinion. do what _you_ like.


----------

